# Windows 10 who's in??



## kcvet

ok so I got this little windows icon in my systray now. offering me an upgrade to 10. What I have read elsewhere and from Microsoft is that if you are running a legal copy of Win 7 or 8 or 8.1 it is a free upgrade to Win 10 and you have a year to install it - no other strings attached. long as as its an opt. I have 7 and it works just fine and im gonna keep it. 
I bought a used back up PC with 8.1 and it runs like crap. really slow. so i may try 10 on that one. I think maybe MS is offering a way out of these 8 versions myself. most people don't like em IMO.

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/features

anyone gonna have a go at it??


----------



## Melensdad

no thanks

we are an Apple Mac OS/X family

my wife used to teach Windows computing at the local high school, but switched to Apple

I used to run a company that used Windows, but I switched to Apple

It works, its generally far more stable, it requires far fewer patches/updates/fixes.  I'll stick with it.


----------



## jimbo

kcvet said:


> ok so I got this little windows icon in my systray now. offering me an upgrade to 10. What I have read elsewhere and from Microsoft is that if you are running a legal copy of Win 7 or 8 or 8.1 it is a free upgrade to Win 10 and you have a year to install it - no other strings attached. long as as its an opt. I have 7 and it works just fine and im gonna keep it.
> I bought a used back up PC with 8.1 and it runs like crap. really slow. so i may try 10 on that one. I think maybe MS is offering a way out of these 8 versions myself. most people don't like em IMO.
> 
> https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/features
> 
> anyone gonna have a go at it??


 
 I have not gotten the message.  I'm running 8.1, and am not impressed.  I've had stability issues on some sites.  

 I'll probably install near the end of the free period.


----------



## Catavenger

I'm keeping Windows 7. No Thx. to 10.


----------



## jimbo

Catavenger said:


> I'm keeping Windows 7. No Thx. to 10.



Any particular reason?


----------



## Av8r3400

I've also made the change over to Apple.  It works, unlike Windows.

Windows can kiss my ass.


----------



## jpr62902

I have a Windows phone, xBox 360 and both a laptop and tablet running 8.1.  It's actually a pretty good ecosystem.  I set up a NAS, and now I have a video library I can watch on any device in the house, including the kids' laptops and tablets, smart TV's and Blu-ray players.

 I also like having a calendar that syncs on all my devices, and the wife can edit it too from her work.

 I don't have any issues with stability, but you need, at minimum, an i5 processor.  My laptop only has an i3, and it's overworked at times, but still does the job.  When the upgrade to 10 becomes available, I'm in, but probably not until they've had a few months to work out some of the initial bugs.


----------



## zekeusa

I would keep windows 7 as long as you possibly can.....


----------



## MrLiberty

Hell, it wasn't that long ago that I finally got rid of Windows 95/96.  I have Vista now and don't see a need to upgrade.


----------



## Adillo303

I will install it on all my PC's. I am generally happy with 7, 8 and 8.1. 

I am a working consultant and have to be in a position to support it. That requires familiarity.

I bought a MAC I can't get it to do anything. It sits powered off on the floor. I do keep the software up to date. 

Before I get flamed. I have been supporting PC's since 1980. The MAC is just too different for me.


----------



## Doc

I'll put it on at least one of my machines.   I had Win 7 and liked it better than XP or Vista, then that laptop bit the dust.  My new laptop has Win8.  I've got used to it but Win7 was better.   Hoping Win10 is more like 7 than 8.


----------



## waybomb

So nobody really knows if W10 is a benefit or a liability in regards/comparison to W7/8????
Not asking for a comparison to Apple.


----------



## Adillo303

Fred, I believe the beta has been available for a while. Some of my friends have tried it.

Generally people like it, it remains to be seen. I have never had time or extra hardware to try betas.

Too many computers laying around running now. LOL


----------



## road squawker

waybomb said:


> So nobody really knows if W10 is a benefit or a liability in regards/comparison to W7/8????
> Not asking for a comparison to Apple.



check BEFORE you install it,  you may need new drivers for all your hardware.

Windows is progressing towards annual fees for their programs (more properly called "apps"). the "desktop" GUI looks like a phone app









I'm stickin with Win 7 as long as I can.  YMMV


----------



## Leni

I hate Windows 8.  The folks at Best Buy told me that they were coming out with 10 and it would be free to Windows 8 owners.  It's basically an apology for the awful 8.  I'm going to wait for a while though.  Let others run into the problems.


----------



## kcvet

I like 7 just fine. and i shut off the Icon for 10


----------



## 300 H and H

Leni said:


> I hate Windows 8. The folks at Best Buy told me that they were coming out with 10 and it would be free to Windows 8 owners. It's basically an apology for the awful 8. I'm going to wait for a while though. Let others run into the problems.




 I hope your right Leni.

 I was thinking 8 was ok, but now with all the issues I have come across, e mail being no. one, I am no longer on the windows 8 band wagon, if there ever was one...


 I hope Dell has the same deal as best buy has.

 Regards, Kirk


----------



## Catavenger

jimbo said:


> Any particular reason?



 I just don't see any point to changing from something I am happy with.


----------



## pirate_girl

MrLiberty said:


> Hell, it wasn't that long ago that I finally got rid of Windows 95/96. * I have Vista now and don't see a need to upgrade*.



Same here. Haven't had any issues with it for, what has it been.. something like 6 years now?

God, I feel like such an uncool fool in the cyber world.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I must be one of the lucky ones. I have 8.1 and haven't had a seconds problem with it. Seems my old computer with 7 was always froze up with updates. I rarely know when 8. 1 does updates because it hasn't froze up once. 

Is the Windows 10 upgrade available yet? Looked at some reviews on YouTube. Seems alright.


----------



## jwstewar

I had the Windows 10 Technical Preview on an older laptop until the preview expired. I liked the preview. More like 7, but with a few of the better 8 features mixed in. It seemed to work pretty well. I believe the full version for the masses comes out July 29. It will be free for ALL legitimate Windows 7/Windows 8.1 users. If you are running just Windows 8, you must upgrade to 8.1 first. I've already reserved my copy on several of my machines and plan on doing the rest of them hear shortly.


----------



## Leni

Kirk, the update to 10 is supposed to be available to anyone stuck with 8.


----------



## Catavenger

I just got the icon about Windows 10 on my computer. I have seen where there is a way to get rid of it I will have to look for it. 
I was happy with Windows 98 & XP.
I hate the Paint program in Windows 7. I went to a freeware site and got the old XP version of paint.

Link to get rid of the notification
http://www.howtogeek.com/218856/how...ndows-10-icon-shown-in-the-notification-tray/

I have 2 laptops & may try it in the  one I don't use so much and see what I think.


----------



## waybomb

So I broke my laptop and bought a new HP with 8.

A learning experience for sure, but I kinda like it. First day was yesterday.

With my old laptop, I'd be doing something on my phone or tab, then move to the laptop, I'd be swiping on the non-touch screen, and dismayed for a second as the thing wasn't working, at least until I realized I did not have an interface screen.

I'll do 10 when it comes on the 29th.


----------



## jimbo

waybomb said:


> So I broke my laptop and bought a new HP with 8.
> 
> A learning experience for sure, but I kinda like it. First day was yesterday.
> 
> With my old laptop, I'd be doing something on my phone or tab, then move to the laptop, I'd be swiping on the non-touch screen, and dismayed for a second as the thing wasn't working, at least until I realized I did not have an interface screen.
> 
> I'll do 10 when it comes on the 29th.



Fred, I'd be curious, if yours came with 8 or 8.1, and if with 8, that it sticks.

 My laptop came with 8, and I preferred 8 to 8.1, which I downloaded, disliked, then removed.  Upgrades always leave me with 8.1.

 I also wonder if the same might to W 10 also being automatically uploaded on qualified W 8 machines.


----------



## waybomb

I have no idea if it is 8 or 8.1.
How do I determine that?


----------



## jimbo

waybomb said:


> I have no idea if it is 8 or 8.1.
> How do I determine that?



If you go into your desktop and systems, you should find it.  If the machine is new, it's probably 8.1.  I think it automatically upgrades even if it is 8.0.


----------



## jpr62902

If it has a start button on the lower left, it's 8.1.


----------



## waybomb

Yup, It's 8.1

Two very annoying things so far.

1) I open up something, and this big box with a black arrow pointing to the right appears and states swipe to do whatever. The damn thing won't go away, and all of a sudden, it's gone. How do I turn this damn thing off?

2) I am used to using my right forefinger to do the keypad swiping, and my left forefinger to do the clicking. My broken pc had a seperate swipe pad and two mouse keys. The new one has a solid pad, with the mouse keys built in and not visible. If I rest both mu fingers on the pad, the screen zooms in or out. I can not for the life of me find the settings that make this happen. It's not in the touchpad setup. Help? I want to turn this off.

I hope 10 is not more of the same.


----------



## jimbo

You have a touchscreen.  The arrow is pointing to the right side of the screen.  If you swipe in from the side, options open up.  If you touch the screen with two fingers and open or close the fingers, you zoom in or out..  Very useful for old guys.


----------



## waybomb

Yes I know I have a touchscreen and have been using one for years. 
The damn arrow pops up for no reason,  sticks around for as long as it wants, then goes away all by itself. Even after downloading the 128 updates. 
And I still can't find how to change or disable two finger commands from the touchpad.


----------



## jimbo

waybomb said:


> Yes I know I have a touchscreen and have been using one for years.
> The damn arrow pops up for no reason, sticks around for as long as it wants, then goes away all by itself. Even after downloading the 128 updates.
> And I still can't find how to change or disable two finger commands from the touchpad.



I don't think you are going to be able to remove the two finger commands without disabling the touch screen.  The only two finger command I have is the zoom feature, and it has its uses.

 I don't have an arrow pointing to the side of the screen.  I don't think I have ever had that.  If it is a W8 window, you should be able to remove it or remove it as a pop up..  It is also possible that it is a function of the browser.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Just got the windows 10 pop up at the bottom of my browser saying that I can reserve it.  What the heck.  It's free and can't be any worse than 8 so I reserved the free full version copy when it becomes available after the 29th.


----------



## Catavenger

Windows 10 automatically updates whether a user wants it to or not.

That is already causing problems: http://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonkelly/2015/07/25/windows-10-automatic-update-problems/


----------



## Catavenger

Windows 10's Solitaire "suite" comes with advertising.

 The more I see of this 10 the less I like it.

 Oh well there are Freeware sites to get free Solitaire.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Doing the update now. We'll see how it is. I had 8. 1 and didn't really have any problems with it but didn't exactly like it. We'll see how 10 is.


----------



## Catavenger

They recommend  that you burn a copy of your Windows 7 1st so you can go back. To late now I guess.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I didn't have 7 though. Personally I hate 7 with its 171 updates every time I looked at my old laptop. It spent 3/4's of its life either frozen or doing updates. This laptop came with 8. I upgraded to 8.1 and didn't really have any problems with it.


----------



## tiredretired

No way.  We are a Mac OS/X and Android family here. Best of luck with Windows 10.

Cheers.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

First glance at 10 is that it appears to run fairly smoothly.  I like that I don't have to keep flipping back and forth between the app screen and the old windows 7 style screen.  We shall see how it performs over time.  This browser is more similar to 7 than 8.  Hopefully there aren't all the updates that kept coming with 7 every time I turned on.


----------



## bczoom

For Win 7 (or 10), just turn the updates off if you don't want them to happen automatically.

When I allowed the auto updates, bad things would happen to my computer.


----------



## jpr62902

bczoom said:


> For Win 7 (or 10), just turn the updates off if you don't want them to happen automatically.
> 
> *When I allowed the auto updates, bad things would happen to my computer*.



 No kidding.  Windows Updates Installer Worker would hog my CPU and send my cooling fan into overdrive.  Without auto updates, Windows Defender will still prompt you for updating the antivirus and you can check for Windows updates every few weeks or so.


----------



## Kane

waybomb said:


> So nobody really knows if W10 is a benefit or a liability in regards/comparison to W7/8????
> Not asking for a comparison to Apple.


BUMP.

 So.  Anyone actually using W10?


----------



## tiredretired

Kane said:


> BUMP.
> 
> So.  Anyone actually using W10?



Apparently, not if they can help it.


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## Leni

I intend to wait and see how it works.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

TiredRetired said:


> Apparently, not if they can help it.


I switched over from 8. 1. So far, I prefer 10. It's more like 7 used to be with modern features added. 

8 & 8.1 were Microsoft's failed attempt to copy Apple and android systems on tablets. So they kept the stuff that worked with those systems and integrated it back into the Windows 7 system. 

I couldn't see professional businesses switching to 8 & 8.1 as those systems appeared to cater more to 5 year olds. I can see 10 being implemented in businesses and offices more easily since its more of a step sideways from 7 with modern user friendly features added.

Here's a screenshot of the homepage and menu.


----------



## Kane

I'm finally to the point I can navigate W8.1 like a tech savy thirteen year-old, so maybe I'll forgo going to W10. Save myself the regressive headache.


----------



## waybomb

Well, that's a good enough for me recommendation. 
I'm in.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

If you can navigate 7, then 10 will be no problem.  I still wasn't used to 8.1 after two years of running it.


----------



## Leni

My husband hates the computer.  Basically the only time he uses it is when he's on the air.  I'm not quite ready to listen to him bitch about windows 10.


----------



## kcvet

ill keep my desktop 7 my wife has 8.1 or 8.2 on her laptop and she hates it so tomorrow we'll do the 10 on her's


----------



## MrLiberty

I have run my windows update, but I can't get 10 to load for some reason.  My computer isn't that old, I run Vista on it now and have not have many problems, except when I stupidly open crap on Facebook.  

I guess I'll stick to this system.


----------



## deand1

I been running Ver 10 for quite some time with no problems,


----------



## jwstewar

MrLiberty said:


> I have run my windows update, but I can't get 10 to load for some reason.  My computer isn't that old, I run Vista on it now and have not have many problems, except when I stupidly open crap on Facebook.
> 
> I guess I'll stick to this system.



Vista does not qualify for the free upgrade to 10. You must be running 7 or 8.1. If you are running 8, you must upgrade to 8.1 first.

I haven't gotten notification on any of my "good" machines where I can download 10 to them yet even though I reserved it for all of them. Though I did download a full version of 10 and did a clean install on this machine. Not much installed on it, but all of the hardware is working and surfing use the new Edge browser seems to be working pretty well.


----------



## Catavenger

What's a "Clean Install"? Sorry for being a dummy. Right now - like it or not - it says "Download in progress." Then "we'll let you know when you can start the upgrade;" (Hope I wrote that right.) So I don't know the difference between a "Download" and an "Upgrade." Yep I'm confused (as usual.) Maybe someone who has done it can help me?


----------



## kcvet

Catavenger said:


> What's a "Clean Install"? Sorry for being a dummy. Right now - like it or not - it says "Download in progress." Then "we'll let you know when you can start the upgrade;" (Hope I wrote that right.) So I don't know the difference between a "Download" and an "Upgrade." Yep I'm confused (as usual.) Maybe someone who has done it can help me?



clean install means the Hard Drive is clean or free of any previous data. its wiped clean and ready for a new install

unless software is installed from a CD it has to be downloaded from a website. an upgrade in this case is an entirely new operating system. downloaded to a clean hard drive


----------



## Catavenger

I guess I got Windows 10 whether I like it or not. It's Saturday here and it looked like I could only hold off until Monday to upgrade. If there is a way to postpone longer I would like to know.


----------



## pirate_girl

jwstewar said:


> Vista does not qualify for the free upgrade to 10. You must be running 7 or 8.1. If you are running 8, you must upgrade to 8.1 first.



Thanks Jim. That's good to know.
Way back when someone on this forum found out my new computer was running Vista, they asked me if I was going to install 7.
I wasn't worried about it then and I'm not worried about it now.


----------



## jwstewar

The more I'm playing around on the laptop with 10 on it, the more I'm really liking it. Everything just seems to "fit" and work.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Anyone using Win8.1 and NOT switching to 10 is shooting themselves in the ass. 

Anyone with Win7 can wait. Its not a HUGE change. Yes its takes less RAM, less space but I PERSONALLY feel it looks like crap. Unless they utilize Aero. Its just aesthetically better. Under the hood its faster and its a better OS than 7 but I just see no HUGE reason to convert.


----------



## leadarrows

2nd day with windows 10...so far so good.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Been using it since the release on the 29th. So far im happy with it.


----------



## grizzer

So how big is the download file?


----------



## Catavenger

It Downloaded on my Lenovo even though I didn't want it to.
That took awhile but really not that long. Now it keeps bugging me to "upgrade."
It keeps asking me for a scheduled time to do the upgrade I keep stalling it. 
Then it has that "Cortana" from what I read about that I don't want it.
Check it out here:  https://www.yahoo.com/tech/how-to-keep-windows-10-from-spying-on-you-125730399429.html


----------



## waybomb

I did it last night. Went through setup and I turned all the unknowns off, along with stuff like location, etc.

Seems stable so far and glad they brought back some of the 7 stuff.


----------



## Doc

I got it last night also.   Went from 8.1 to 10.   All ok except my mouse action.   My pointer seems to float / move even when I don't move it and the mouse button on my touch pad is more finiky.   I have to click two, three or four times to get stuff to happen.   Annoying.


----------



## Leni

I talked to a computer geek friend of ours today.  He already has reserved his copy of 10.  Based on his recommendation I reserved my copy.


----------



## Kane

Catavenger said:


> It Downloaded on my Lenovo even though I didn't want it to.
> That took awhile but really not that long. Now it keeps bugging me to "upgrade."
> It keeps asking me for a scheduled time to do the upgrade I keep stalling it.
> Then it has that "Cortana" from what I read about that I don't want it.
> Check it out here: https://www.yahoo.com/tech/how-to-keep-windows-10-from-spying-on-you-125730399429.html



I am somewhat leery, too. 

After all, each and every "important update" to an operating system (no matter Apple, Mac or Android) includes the installation of a more aggressive marketing program. And we can rest assured that marketing agencies pay big money to have the rights to glean information about the individual users.

If you ask me, all we can expect from an "important update" is the assurance that we'll get more and more annoying pop-ups, and more and more raging advertisements specifically tailored and targeted to ME*.






*ME - the dumb fuck that was foolish enough to download the "important update".



.


----------



## bczoom

Kane said:


> I am somewhat leery, too.
> 
> After all, each and every "important update" to an operating system (no matter Apple, Mac or Android) includes the installation of a more aggressive marketing program. And we can rest assured that marketing agencies pay big money to have the rights to glean information about the individual users.
> 
> If you ask me, all we can expect from an "important update" is the assurance that we'll get more and more annoying pop-ups, and more and more raging advertisements specifically tailored and targeted to ME*..


Apparently, windows 10 tracks everything you do.  Article below and info on how to stop it.

http://www.gmanetwork.com/news/stor...racks-everything-you-do-here-s-how-to-stop-it

Windows 10 tracks everything you do; Here's how to stop it
August 4, 2015 2:49pm

Tags: microsoft, microsoftwindows, cybersecurity
Heads up for users who’ve upgraded to Microsoft’s new Windows 10 operating system: If you’re the type who’s very privacy-conscious, you might want to tweak your settings.

According to Microsoft’s privacy statement:


    (W)e will access, disclose and preserve personal data, including your content (such as the content of your emails, other private communications or files in private folders), when we have a good faith belief that doing so is necessary [...]


Users are apparently opted in by default, but you can opt out to protect your data. The blog Rock Paper Shotgun has outlined the steps on how to do so:


    Go to Settings and then Privacy.
    Make your way through all the listed options to see and manage the permissions for your apps and programs on your device.
    To turn off personalized ads when you use your Edge browser, you’ll have go to this page on Microsoft’s website.
    You may also off Cortana’s settings


Rock Paper Shotgun is quick to point out that Microsoft’s opt-out tracking is contrary to the company's claims of moving towards greater transparency.

"Conceptually it’s another story entirely: a large corporation is gathering and storing vast amounts of data on your computing habits, and not simply what you do in a browser,” they said. “There is no world in which 45 pages of policy documents and opt-out settings split across 13 different Settings screens and an external website constitutes 'real transparency.'” — Bea Montenegro/TJD, GMA News


More from: http://www.gmanetwork.com/news/stor...racks-everything-you-do-here-s-how-to-stop-it


----------



## jpr62902

waybomb said:


> I did it last night. Went through setup and I turned all the unknowns off, along with stuff like location, etc.
> 
> Seems stable so far and glad they brought back some of the 7 stuff.



+1

So far, 10 seems to be a good integration of 7 and 8.1.


----------



## jpr62902

Good website for tweaking your personal settings in W10: https://fix10.isleaked.com/


----------



## leadarrows

http://www.komando.com/happening-no...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## waybomb

Thank God I picked custom and turned off most of what was in the article detailing it.
So far so good.


----------



## Catavenger

Thx. to everyone who is posting how to avoid it's BLEEP ware.

I didn't even know that a custom install was a option. 
I need to read up on that.

I decided to try it on the ACER (it runs crappy anyway). If I don't like it I still have this Lenovo with the Windows 7. 
I did see an article on how to go back to Windows 7 after you have 10, of course I don't know how well that would work. I hesitate to post the link because when I went there it froze my laptop for a couple minutes but here it is: http://www.howtogeek.com/220723/how-to-uninstall-windows-10-and-downgrade-to-windows-7-or-8.1/

If all else fails I have an old desktop running a lightweight Ubuntu called Lubuntu.

Just call me the Computer Survivalist.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

After 7 months. But it will ALWAYS be better than a Apple OS. Sadly we are headed to a OS that alienates people that want to tweak their OS like they did in XP. The dumbing down of my OS that I loved for many years


----------



## tiredretired

I loved Windows XP.  The last Windows machine I ever owned.  Actually, I still have one somewhere come to think of it.  

I should fire it up and play Doom3 again.  After a few pops, that game was fun.  

OK, Windows guys, we'll get back on topic now.  Sorry.


----------



## Catavenger

I tried it on this Acer laptop. Let me tell you you how well I liked it. 
I  went back to Windows 7 in about 45 minutes. Yes you can go back it's actually really easy. I looked it up ahead of time.  Instructions here: http://www.howtogeek.com/220723/how-to-uninstall-windows-10-and-downgrade-to-windows-7-or-8.1/

I went back to 7 in about 15 minutes. but if it doesn't work for you if you try it blame that website not me.
 There is a way to go back to 10 again. I might if:
1) They include the Media center.
2) They have the option to uninstall the "Cortana".
3) They have the option to uninstall the "Onedrive" cloud storage.
4) They replace the Solitaire "Suite" with the old style Solitaire.
5) They have the option of using the old style start menu.
6) They quit putting so much stuff on the task bar.

I'm sure I could think of more if I tried.


----------



## waybomb

.....some old dogs can't handle charge. ....


----------



## RNE228

Lots of flavors on Linux out there...



Deadly Sushi said:


> After 7 months. But it will ALWAYS be better than a Apple OS. Sadly we are headed to a OS that alienates people that want to tweak their OS like they did in XP. The dumbing down of my OS that I loved for many years


----------



## Catavenger

TiredRetired said:


> I loved Windows XP. The last Windows machine I ever owned. Actually, I still have one somewhere come to think of it.
> 
> I should fire it up and play Doom3 again. After a few pops, that game was fun.
> 
> OK, Windows guys, we'll get back on topic now. Sorry.



I found a site to install the Windows XP paint in Win. 7 heck I even got the Windows 98 paint.


----------



## leadarrows

I installed 10 a week ago and I am having to restart my PC once a day to clear up video driver issues. I like the interface but I may have to ditch it over the video issues. Looks like digital breakdown looks.


----------



## kcvet

leadarrows said:


> I installed 10 a week ago and I am having to restart my PC once a day to clear up video driver issues. I like the interface but I may have to ditch it over the video issues. Looks like digital breakdown looks.



how did you receive notification is was ready to install. email?? MS update. im still waiting. just curious


----------



## leadarrows

MS update


----------



## kcvet

leadarrows said:


> MS update



i thought so. thanks


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I just did a search for the download(free) a couple weeks ago and reserved a copy.  Thought it couldn't be any worse than 8 or 8.1.  Didn't want to go back to 7 either since I wasn't overly impressed with that system.


----------



## Adillo303

I'm in. I just put Windows 10 on my second machine. (This one is my daily driver LOL).

The first one was in my "Remote" office in Manhattan. It was a really easy install, I lost nothing. It is crisp and clean and evening works. I was a little apprehensive about doing my main machine after reading that support for older printers was lacking. I took the plunge anyway. All is well. All five of my printers are working. One of them has to be eight years old. 

I will keep y'all posted.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'm still very happy with windows 10.  No real complaints here.  

One thing I noticed with windows over the years was that they do a good operating system followed by a flop.  Then then come out with a good one again and another flop.  Thinking back to the various systems they've had.  Millenium-flop, XP-good, Vista-semi flop, 7-good, 8&8.1-flop, 10-good.  

So with that being said I'm guessing the next latest and greatest windows system to follow 10 will be a flop.


----------



## leadarrows

My video issue has stopped and everything is working fine now.


----------



## jpr62902

Mine's been a little wonky so far.  It's verrrrrry slow to boot up, and the Edge web browser opens .pdf's with some stupid featureless Microsoft viewer, versus Acrobat Reader.  Still trying to figure that one out.  Right now, I can't save or print .pdf's from the interwebs.

Still, the upgrade has been somewhat seamless.


----------



## Adillo303

JPR - I don't knwo if this will help you or not. I just got off a support call with a customer with a similar problem (Printing .PDF's). Adobe is now delivering Acrobat DC and that is what she had. I roller her back to Acrobat 11.0 (XI) and she is good to go. You have to hunt around for the link though. I can ship it to you (Email) if you like.


----------



## Adillo303

BTW - I'm Lov'in it.

My bootup is no slower than 8.1 was. I do not understand how / why it takes 4 to 5 minutes to boot up with an eight core CPU and 16 GB or Ram. Next, I'm a gonna get nice big fast SSD.


----------



## Leni

I  took my desktop to Best Buy and had them go through it.  I did have some problems which they cleaned up.  I also had them install 10 for me.  I had some difficulties so I went back and we worked together on the system.  It is working perfectly now and it is a huge improvement over 8.


----------



## waybomb

Been doing this for a while now. I like it, but my pc seems to be too sensitive to my inputs. Like if I hit the back button, it'll jump back two or more pages sometimes.
I have never had that issue before, but this is a new pc with a new operating system?


----------



## Leni

Things like that happened too me at first but then they resolved themselves in a few days.  It was as if the new program was learning.


----------



## Doc

I'm having a blank screen issue on my ASUS laptop, upgraded to Win 10 a month or so ago.   Like Fred mentioned all input buttons have been extremely sensitive since the upgrade but now my laptop will not come out of sleep mode ....blank screen.   Thought it was an ASUS problem but searching I'm seeing some with Win 10 experiencing the same thing.   
http://www.tenforums.com/general-discussion/10457-fix-windows-10-booting-black-screen.html
so far the fixes posted in the link do not work for me so I'm not sure if I have a hardware Asus issue or a Win 10 issue.


----------



## Adillo303

I had a user complaint yesterday about Windows 7 being overly sensitive when using a mouse. Changing settings in the control panel fixed that.

I haven't seen the sleep issue, but, then sleep and turning off the hard drive are the first things to go when I install anything.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Haven't had any problems with my Windows 10 yet other than I haven't been able to print anything since installing it.


----------



## Adillo303

I read about printer drivers not being available for older printers. How old is yours? My Brother is 7 years old and it is working fine.

I think that you can "trick out" the .INF files. to make some older printers work.

Here is one link. It says Win 8 it should still work.

http://www.alphr.com/blogs/2012/08/06/getting-older-drivers-to-work-in-windows-8


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Our printer is maybe 5 years old.


----------



## jpr62902

Bimp.

 I've now had W10 running on my work laptop, home laptop and tablet for over 3 months now and it seems Microsoft has worked out most of the bugs.  All machines run smoothly and the OS is relatively easy to navigate.  One nice feature is you can restore your machine to factory new without loosing data.  You will, however, lose all the apps you installed on the machine as well as emails in Live Mail. 

 W10 doesn't like older hardware so it helps to remove older technology, like my 9 year old printer connected via a 5 year old wireless USB print server.  My new wireless printer was cheaper than the one I bought in '07 and it's a better machine, and it connected wirelessly without issue.

 I'll give W10 a 9 out of 10.


----------



## Catavenger

I keep saying that I will put it on my other laptop.
 I have an Acer that I rarely use. I put it on that but revert to Window 7.
 If they would ditch that Cortana and put back the Media Center I would like it more.
 Maybe I am paranoid but it seems like this laptop runs poorly because I refuse to install Windows 10.


----------



## Big Dog

7 is solid. I would be fine with all my machines on 7 but with that said, I've purchased new machines for the business and both had 10 installed. One of those are a touch screen laptop/tablet that I've been familiarizing myself with 10. Other than a few small quirks that I've worked out it's doing fine.

I have/had 2 travel laptops with 7 on it, just yesterday one forced an upgrade after I left it on in my hotel room so I rolled with it ........... all uneventful. So now I come home and try to make it a clean sweep and upgrade the last one. It won't go, I obviously have to wait until it's "released" for the free upgrade .................. Sheesh!


----------



## waybomb

I am now happy with 10.
Not so much at first but I'm good now.


----------

